# 1999 Neo Primato



## Squenchy (Jul 5, 2012)

Since most forums are dead this time of year, I thought I'd kill some time posting a few pics of my new-to-me Neo Primato. It's 59cm ctc, with Campagnolo 10 speed. I have a NOS steel fork from another Neo being chromed right now, but it will be a few weeks before it's done.

View attachment 276159


View attachment 276160


View attachment 276157


View attachment 276158


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Beautiful bike  !


----------



## Squenchy (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks!

Also, does anyone know what tube set was used in the Neo Primato in 1999? I've seen some with Columbus Genius, and some with Dedacciai Zero Uno.


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

Perfect. Classic in De Rosa blue. Is the chrome fork a square top or same? Either way post updated photos. How much does it cost to chrome a fork?

I'm not certain of the steel for this model year, you could send De Rosa the serial number and see if they can clarify. Enjoy.


----------



## Squenchy (Jul 5, 2012)

The steel fork is unicrown and made from Genius tubing. There is local shop that has re-chromed 2 other forks for me. They do stellar work and only charge $75. A local painter quoted me $100 to color match it to the frame, so it was a no-brainer to get it chromed.

A few weeks ago I emailed De Rosa with the serial number to get the year and ID the tube set, but they only responded with the year. I emailed again and didn't get a response, so I let it go. It doesn't really matter to me, since they are both nice tube sets. I was just curious, really.


----------



## Squenchy (Jul 5, 2012)

The steel fork is done being chromed. But after putting some miles on the bike with the carbon fork, I'm not sure how the ride could be any better...
View attachment 277506


----------

